# Physical Contact with pulling the 180



## Theshadow (Aug 23, 2012)

OK, if I'm trying the 180 on my wife, who is constantly tired with the kids and makes no time whatsoever for us let alone sex, how much physical contact should there be? 

She likes back and foot rubs, but cannot bring herself to tell me she loves me or even good night.

Do kiss her? 

The kids are certainly busy, they are very young, and there is a history of arguing with us, and me saying some things I regret, but sex three times since March? Come on. 

She never initiates.

How should I play this? What should I say when she asks me what's wrong?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Theshadow said:


> how much physical contact should there be?


Zero


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Theshadow said:


> What should I say when she asks me what's wrong?


It's amazing how quickly spouses who give zero affection pick up on it when they stop getting it themselves. They can't understand why it's such a big deal that they don't give it but when they don't get it, something's "wrong".

I'd just tell her you're tired of acting like a husband when she doesn't act like a wife.


----------

